
Why you should ask questions at your next tech company interview - zhangela
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/why-you-should-ask-questions-at-your-next-tech-company-interview-5070384dc5a0
======
afinlayson
If you only have 5 - 10 minutes, ask for an email to follow up with. I usually
give out my email address if a candidate is doing well. If you are going to
join the team, you don't want to go in with wrong expectations.

------
mateo411
Here are questions that I like to ask:

1\. What are you biggest pain points?

2\. If there was one thing you could change about the company, what would it
be?

------
djmashko2
This is really great - I have been doing some hiring recently and it would
really help me if candidates asked more questions so that I can talk about
their interests.

------
nitely
I doubt 5 or 10 minutes is enough time to ask/answer more than one or two
questions...

~~~
djmashko2
If you're doing several interviews with different team members you might be
able to ask them about different things.

